
Deschooling Society - jsnathan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deschooling_Society
======
cavemanmike
I find compulsory education quite problematic, but the ideas suggested here
don't sound like a great replacement or very workable for the general
population.

School does general feel like a massive waste of time. I spent a lot of time
feeling bored and looking out the window. It would be wonderful if their was a
system that provided a base level of education but was a little more engaging.

